# Sony Cyber-shot DSC-RX100 earns rave reviews



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

If this website liked it any more, they'd burst!


> The 20.2 megapixel sensor provides excellent results from ISO 100-1600, with only the faster settings of 3200 and 6400 suffering from a little too much noise and smearing of fine detail. Chromatic aberrations are well controlled and colours a little dull but largely accurate, and the fast 3.6x lens is great for achieving that shallow DSLR-like depth-of-field and using the camera in low-light conditions. The headline grabbing F1.8 maximum aperture soon slows down as the zoom increases, but it's still perfectly possible to throw the background out of focus throughout the range.
> 
> As the RX100 is a Sony camera, it boasts a long list of other stand-out features, particularly excelling in the speed department. Auto-focusing is very quick and reliable, shutter lag only notable by its apparent absence, and image processing times thankfully non-intrusive, even for the large Raw files that the RX100 produces. This camera really does deliver DSLR-like performance and image quality in a pocketable format, music to the ears of most enthusiasts.
> 
> ...


And elsewhere:



> imaging-resource.com »
> Sony's Cyber-shot RX100 takes the cake as the most premium of pocket cameras, with a much larger sensor, a very bright lens, and enough modes and special features to keep a tinkerer busy for a good long time.
> Read the full review »
> 
> ...


 


So what do you reckon folks? Anyone getting one? It's priced at around £550 in the UK.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2012)

Lack of a touchscreen is a bit of a bummer though...


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm warming to this fella. I need a really small, truly pocketable camera and I've just sold a few pics... mmmmm....

*tries to fight temptation


----------



## High Voltage (Aug 25, 2012)

So, did you succumb??


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2012)

Nope! I found an Olympus E-PM1 body for just £150 so bought that instead.


----------



## nick (Dec 12, 2012)

Bump
I'm looking to replace my LX3. I've seen this and the lx7- which to go for? Or something else?  
Pocketability and a good IA mode are important.  As is a better zoom than on the lx7. Fortunately, for me, price isn't an issue - just value for money
Thanks


----------



## dweller (Dec 12, 2012)

I handled one of these Sonys in Jessops and it was love at first feel.
This thing is tiny and when switched off the lens retracts completly.
The design is beautiful and the lens ring control for settings seemed a nice option
I own an lx3 and this is much smaller and pocketable.
If money isn't an issue I would go for it.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

It is a fabulous camera. If I manage to flog a few more photos I may indulge myself


----------



## nick (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok - so I'm keen to get one.
Cheapest at the moment seems to be Amazon @ £450. Assuming I prefer to give my money to a UK based organisation (ideally one with a physical presence) any recommendations?
john Lewis do it for £480, but are there any south London (SW2) based independents that could do with some business but will do a half decent price?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2012)

cyber shot sounds like something you do on skype if ye get my drift


----------



## MBV (Dec 27, 2012)

£429 Park Cameras

http://camerapricebuster.com/Sony_Cyber-shot_DSC-RX100_pc.html


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 28, 2012)

editor said:


> If this website liked it any more, they'd burst!
> 
> And elsewhere:
> 
> ...


 
I got an s110, but I'm thinking of taking it back for one of these Sonys. The 1.8 max aperture and the big sensor has me sold.


----------



## nick (Dec 28, 2012)

dfm said:


> £429 Park Cameras
> 
> http://camerapricebuster.com/Sony_Cyber-shot_DSC-RX100_pc.html


 

Thanks - it seems like there is a sudden price war / sale on - jessops and amazon have also dropped to £430


----------



## nick (Dec 28, 2012)

Am I unlucky or are Jessops just rubbish? 
<Green ink> Decided to buy from a UK bricks and mortar company so booked a click and collect at their Croydon branch. They phoned me back after 1 hour to confirm it was ready. Drove 30 minutes to Croydon to find that they didn't have it in stock. The bloke that I had spoken to on the phone said that he had tried to call me back to say this. When I pointed out I had no missed calls or voicemail he retracted and said that he was going to have called me but hadn't had time. Best the manager could do was offer to order one in for another day, at which point he would refund my parking. Alternatively I could drive to Bromley to collect. They would be unable to deliver anything to me as they don't have insurance for that. 

Needless to say I didn't give them may money. </green ink>

 Luckily John Lewis Croydon had one is stock so I paid more than I had intended - but with a smile on my face because it meant that Jessops won't get a penny and I helped the profits of a seemingly decent company.

PS camera on charge - so not had a chance to play yet, but it looks and feels nice


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2012)

John Lewis do a price match. Doh!


----------



## snadge (Dec 28, 2012)

firky said:


> John Lewis do a price match. Doh!


 
Yep, their motto is 'Never Knowingly undersold'.


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2012)

John Lewis have such an excellent customer service they may still honour that promise


----------



## snadge (Dec 28, 2012)

firky said:


> John Lewis have such an excellent customer service they may still honour that promise


 
I worked at Bainbridges (John Lewis in Newcastle) for 8 months when I left School, I only left because I managed to get an Apprenticeship, I wasn't an employee, I was a 'partner' which included a share of the profits, my share for 8 months work there was £800, a huge amount in 1979


----------



## nick (Dec 28, 2012)

They may do price match, but only if it is in stock at a local competitor - Croydon Jessops obviously didn't have it , and Bromley is out of range.
I did mumble price match to the lady in JL, but to be honest they were so busy, yet so helpful and fast to serve me - I was happy to give them the extra £50.


----------



## Firky (Dec 28, 2012)

snadge said:


> I worked at Bainbridges (John Lewis in Newcastle) for 8 months when I left School, I only left because I managed to get an Apprenticeship, I wasn't an employee, I was a 'partner' which included a share of the profits, my share for 8 months work there was £800, a huge amount in 1979


 
It's still there, nextdoor to Fenwicks


----------



## dweller (Dec 29, 2012)

price drop might indicate a follow up model in the pipeline, 
 there's always something new in the camera world

those that have taken the plunge, I'd look forward to seeing some results


----------



## nick (Jan 9, 2013)

I guess the price drop may have indicated desperation by Jessops, judging by today's news. FWIW it was back up to 450 yesterday, and I'm not going to bother getting John Lewis to price match.
Very pleased with the quality of the photos in the limited shots I've taken so far


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

nick said:


> I guess the price drop may have indicated desperation by Jessops, judging by today's news. FWIW it was back up to 450 yesterday, and I'm not going to bother getting John Lewis to price match.
> Very pleased with the quality of the photos in the limited shots I've taken so far


Let's see 'em!


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 13, 2013)

I want to buy this but like the editor am curious to see some pictures. And also would like the price to come down a touch.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2013)

The update has been announced. It's a wonderful looking camera, but I'm still more tempted by the bigger sensor and no- nonsense attributes of the Ricoh GR.






http://www.wirefresh.com/sony-cyber-shot-rx100-ii-takes-on-the-ricoh-gr-with-a-slew-of-new-features/


----------



## dweller (Jan 26, 2016)

Came across this flickr stream of Tokyo streets at night.
All of the recent shots here are taken with RX100 iii
Just goes to show what you can get out of that tiny camera and a bit of lightroom processing.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 31, 2016)

Has anyone tried the IV?

I'm looking for a new compact


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2016)

chriswill said:


> Has anyone tried the IV?
> 
> I'm looking for a new compact


It's a great camera but hideously pricey. What kind of thing are you looking to photograph?


----------



## chriswill (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm just looking for a high quality compact for day to day shooting when the DSLR is to big to pack.

I'm fortunate enough to have access to Sony staff discount so I can get one for a reasonable price  

I do like the option of 4k too


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2016)

chriswill said:


> I'm just looking for a high quality compact for day to day shooting when the DSLR is to big to pack.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to have access to Sony staff discount so I can get one for a reasonable price
> 
> I do like the option of 4k too


The second hand RX1R camera I bought is absolutely amazing. That and the GR are my #1 non SLR shooters


----------



## chriswill (Jan 31, 2016)

There's a RX1 on the Sony site for £949

It's a little more than I was planning to spend but it looks a neat bit of Kit. I wouldn't need the DSLR!


----------



## chriswill (Feb 3, 2016)

Plumped for the Mk iv in the end, some test shots to follow shortly!


----------



## chriswill (Feb 3, 2016)

First shot straight from the box.

Cropped slightly to take out the Mrs' head.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 4, 2016)

Quick low light shot from the walk home from work.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 5, 2016)

I need to find a more willing subject.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm really liking this little camera so far.


----------



## chriswill (Feb 7, 2016)

Last one spamming the thread. Took it to the Rugby today for some action shots. While it's never 
going to perform like a DSLR with a weighty lens, I still managed a handful of good shots








[URL='https://flic.kr/p/DKFRii']
	
[/url]


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2018)

Here's the RX100 VI. Looks fantastic but pricey as fuck. Big news for me - if I had the dosh - is the touchscreen. 





Comparison: Sony RX100 Series Comparison (I, II, III, IV, V and VI) - Photography Life


----------

